# Name the Movie - Alphabetic Rotation



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the newest round of that classic game
*Name the Movie!*

All through the coming month we will be posting images from films and asking for you to identify them.
Those who identify them correctly will then have twelve hours to post a film of their own choosing.

In this round we're introducing a bit of a twist to the game: 
In an Alphabetic Rotation round the first movie posted will have a name beginning with "A" 
The next one posted should have a title begging with the letter "B", and so forth.
Multiple word titles are acceptable, so long as the first word in the title begins with the appropriate letter.
If the title begins with the word "A" or "The", these words can be dropped.

Example: "The *A*ndromeda Strain", 
"The *B*reakfast Club"
Et cetera.

As always, if you successfully name the movie, please post your own image, and then send the answer to your entry to the 'Temper who posted the image you correctly identified. This previous poster will not be allowed to guess your image and will help us to know when a movie has been correctly identified.
We ask that you do not 'hotlink' to images hosted by other websites. Rather you should rename the image, and reload it to your own personal image host, such as Photobucket or Imageshack.
We also like it when people keep the scores and 'movies shown this round' list updated,
but there's no penalty for forgetting this step.
A comprehensive listing of the rules can be found in this thread.


Round Details:
*Start Date: January 7
End Date: February 7
Judge: Vulpes Abnocto*

Complaints and issues may either be sent to this round's judge,
or brought up in the NTM Discussion Thread.


So without further adieu, let's play

*Name That Movie!*








A​


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok Im stupid Ace ventura Pet detective.

*facepalms*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2009)

*A*bsolutely!
As always, p1ngpong is quick on the draw.

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 1*



Spoiler: Movies already shown this round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet, next movie!




*B*​


----------



## Man18 (Jan 7, 2009)

ringing out the dead


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Correct despite rubbish typo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*p1ngpong: 1*
*TTDSman18: 1*

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead

edit: the spoiler boxes are acting stupid so removed them for now


----------



## Man18 (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope the next person doesnt do The Dark Night or Iron Man or Hulk.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 7, 2009)

Whar are we going to do when we hit 26?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Whar are we going to do when we hit 26?



Start over obviously, also your supposed to PM me the answer.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 7, 2009)

_The Chronicles of Riddick_


mmmm... Thandie...


----------



## Man18 (Jan 7, 2009)

Correct despite rubbish typo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*p1ngpong: 1*
*TTDSman18: 1*
*SZYSLAK: 1*


Spoiler



Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

edit: TTDSman beat me to it



2nd edit: what the fuck have you done to my sig?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 7, 2009)

its currently you beating... someone or other.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

So you want a warn/suspension then?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

The deerhunter


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 8, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The deerhunter


Correct!  Fantastic flic.

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 2*
TTDSman18: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Next film





*E*​


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2009)

Entrapment?

edit: also bets on how long it takes to get round to "A" again.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Entrapment?
> 
> edit: also bets on how long it takes to get round to "A" again.



I'm fairly certain you're correct, but that's not an 'official' ruling.

At this rate, I think we'll see "A" come around again in 6 days.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think we will get to A again after the 26th movie is posted


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Entrapment?



Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Scores:

*FAST6191: 1*
p1ngpong: 2
TTDSman18: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment



Yeah this is going to be a fast moving game!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> I think we will get to A again after the 26th movie is posted









 You must be a pee-sychic!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2009)

F is the starting letter.

It seems it is coming up on 3am (again) so I am out, I need to work out a better method of doing this but cryptography at this time is not going to happen I encrypted a file with the IMDB url of the film, you can get it here:
http://www.4shared.com/file/79535557/bcc76e3/yougotit.html


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> It seems it is coming up on 3am (again) so I am out, I need to work out a better method of doing this but cryptography at this time is not going to happen I encrypted a file with the IMDB url of the film, you can get it here:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/79535557/bcc76e3/yougotit.html



I agree that there should be a method, but I can't think of a way to ensure it apart from the judge being sent the answer to every single movie posted.
(which would get annoying)

I'm pretty certain this one is "Fast Times at Ridgemont High"


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:

*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*
FAST6191: 1
p1ngpong: 2
TTDSman18: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High



edit: I think the current system of PM'ing is the best we can have really.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2009)

Correct. I did think about encoding the other day for this purpose (I lead a boring life it seems), maybe I will see what javascript/similar sites have in the way of RSA.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 2
TTDSman18: 1
Szyslak: 1
FAST6191: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High



edit: too slow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Correct. I did think about encoding the other day for this purpose (I lead a boring life it seems), maybe I will see what javascript/similar sites have in the way of RSA.
> 
> o.o
> ...
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

the Girl next door?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

*G*reat job p1ngy!

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 3*
TTDSman18: 1
Szyslak: 1
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door




And here I expected TTDSman to get that one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Next film!





*H*​


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2009)

Afraid I have not got the film but I have got a solution.
Hashing: you can not reverse it and it is simple enough to appear in the browser via PHP and or javascript.

Example Ace Ventura from earlier:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109040/

SHA1 hash from the following site (SHA1 was overkill I admit but it was the first result for online text hashing):
7D6FBD8E0C2E31EABA70E4CE5ADADE607DAD2F9B

The site:
http://www.hashemall.com/

You can also choose another format and it seems to work without javascript which is always good.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 8, 2009)

Hotel Rwanda


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 3
TTDSman18: 1
*Szyslak: 2*
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Jan 8, 2009)

"Ishtar"


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 8, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Ishtar"


Indeed.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 3
TTDSman18: 1
Szyslak: 2
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*Lazycus: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

*LMAO*
"I have a special purpose!!"


----------



## Man18 (Jan 8, 2009)

The is actually part of this movie considering the name. That should have gone for T not J


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> The is actually part of this movie considering the name. That should have gone for T not J




He's within the rules that were set at the beginning of the round. 

I _am_ interested to see what happens when we get to "T", though.
Further clarification may be in order, at that time.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Jerk

Like I said some titles THE is a give or take but there is no way to remove the THE from the title and it still has its oomf.

Like 
The Chronicles Of Riddik 
Chronicles Of Riddik 

still makes sense  but below doesnt

The Beatles
Beatles


----------



## Man18 (Jan 8, 2009)

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 3
TTDSman18: 2
Szyslak: 2
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1*
*Lazycus: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

*shrug* If it were a more serious situation I'd be inclined to agree with you, 
but for our friendly little game I don't see this as being a problem.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 9, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> The Jerk
> 
> Like I said some titles THE is a give or take but there is no way to remove the THE from the title and it still has its oomf.
> 
> ...


That distinction isn't made when alphabetizing literary titles, and I don't see any reason to make it here.  It's much simpler to just ignore articles such as "A, An, and The".

The movie is K-PAX


----------



## Man18 (Jan 9, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Scores:
> 
> *p1ngpong: 3
> TTDSman18: 2
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Jan 9, 2009)

"Lost in Translation"


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 9, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Lost in Translation"


You bet'cher ass it is.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 3
Szyslak: 3
TTDSman18: 2
*Lazycus: 2*
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

The man with two brains


----------



## Man18 (Jan 9, 2009)

oh well


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 10, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The man with two brains


Correct!  "Get that cat outta here!"

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 4*
Szyslak: 3
TTDSman18: 2
Lazycus: 2
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Next film!






*N*​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 10, 2009)

Narc?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*TrolletDave: 1*
p1ngpong: 4
Szyslak: 3
TTDSman18: 2
Lazycus: 2
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc



And welcome to the game Dave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 10, 2009)

Next up :


----------



## imz (Jan 11, 2009)

One who flew over the cuckoo's nest


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 12, 2009)

TD? pp?  Is he correct (even with the extra word thrown in there)?  How about a clue if that's not it?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 12, 2009)

The Osterman Weekend

*Posts merged*



			
				imz said:
			
		

> One who flew over the cuckoo's nest


Neither of those men are in that movie.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scores:

TrolletDave: 1
p1ngpong: 4
Szyslak: 3
*TTDSman18: 3*
Lazycus: 2
FAST6191: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend



Sorry for the delay, I think a miracle must have happened and me and Dave were both asleep!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about that! Fell asleep last night about 3 and actually slept through till 11 this morning! First time I've had 8 hours sleep in years.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

I had about 12 hours, which is probably about three days worth of sleep for me usually.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

TTDSman18 Ive seen that youve been online loads the last twelve hours, post the next damn picture already!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 13, 2009)

I leave the gbatemp window open so im not always here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

LIES!!!! 

Psycho, the remake from 1998!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 13, 2009)

> Correct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Scores:
*FAST6191: 1
Lazycus: 2
p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 3
TrolletDave: 1*
*TTDSman18: 3*
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*





Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)



Stop delaying the game on purpose TTDSman, dont give the answers away like a prick, and next time have the courtesy to insert the IMDB link for the film.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 13, 2009)

You SIR posted the ANSWER before I did.


And YOUR Point is in the LIST. I wanted to update asap while I nabbed the extra stuff.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> LIES!!!!
> 
> Psycho, the remake from 1998!
> 
> ...




So NYUH


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont make out like you werent trying to be annoying on purpose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: and that "4chan superstar" is just wrong!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was trying to be funny but I was fair thats why I waited till someone had posted to post the imagine games.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2009)

This movie is "Quills"


Back to the game!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

The man with the angry eyebrows is correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
FAST6191: 1
Lazycus: 2
p1ngpong: 5
Szyslak: 3
TrolletDave: 1
TTDSman18: 3
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*





Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2009)

*R*​


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 13, 2009)

Reign of Fire


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
FAST6191: 1
Lazycus: 2
p1ngpong: 5
*Szyslak: 4*
TrolletDave: 1
TTDSman18: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2





Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 13, 2009)

Sure Thing?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 13, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sure Thing?


Nope.  Sorry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Say Anything?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Say Anything?


Sure is.

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 6*
Szyslak: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolletDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice, wasnt sure on that one! Next film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 13, 2009)

Thin Red Line?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 6
Szyslak: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
*TrolleyDave: 2*



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 13, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Thin Red Line?


I still haven't decided if I liked that movie or not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I need to watch it again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 13, 2009)

Next up :


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I havent watched it in ages, I do like it though. Might see if I can get a HD download of it!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 13, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Next up :



Underdog.

EDIT: I know my answer is correct so I'm gonna post the next pic, ok? cuz I'm going to bed :3

next:







*V*ery easy.


@Dave: I PM'd you the answer


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Updated scores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scores:

p1ngpong: 6
Szyslak: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
*B-Blue: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog




*Posts merged*

Oh answer to B-Blue is V for Vendetta!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh answer to B-Blue is V for Vendetta!



Correct young p1ngy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

*p1ngpong: 7*
Szyslak: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 13, 2009)

I would guess, but I'm not sure I want to get stuck with "X"


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

"X" is the pr0n round!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2009)

There are enough popular movies beginning with the letter "X" for at least 5 rounds....
but unfortunately they'll be rather easy to guess. 

'X' may have to be a special round the next time through.
(No P1ngy, not pr0n. We want someone besides you , TTDSman, and me to have a shot at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

If you lot are having trouble guessing the film let me know and I will drop you a hint!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Next film!



Waterworld?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, and you shouldnt be posting an answer, sorry I forgot to PM you the answer to the film. If Im not around you confirm if someone's answer is correct or not!

Sorry about that!

NOT WATERWORLD!!!!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> No, and you shouldnt be posting an answer, sorry I forgot to PM you the answer to the film. If Im not around you confirm if someone's answer is correct or not!
> 
> Sorry about that!
> 
> NOT WATERWORLD!!!!



it's ok, you don't have to apologize it's my fault for not reminding you


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> If you lot are having trouble guessing the film let me know and I will drop you a hint!



I like to give it 24 hours before a hint.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 14, 2009)

HINT: It starts with "W" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 15, 2009)

Just for shiggles I'll guess The Warrior.

Really pingy, a hint or a better pic would be nice.  Let's keep things rolling.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 15, 2009)

No not the Warrior, I was going to give a hint ages ago but Vulpes suggested I wait 24 hours so thats what I was doing! 

Next pic, same movie!


----------



## tsroweht (Jan 15, 2009)

What dreams may come


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 15, 2009)

Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 4
TTDSman18: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
*tsroweht: 1*



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come




Next time though wait for confirmation before posting your pic, and dont forget to PM me the answer!


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 15, 2009)

"Xanadu"


----------



## tsroweht (Jan 15, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Xanadu"




correct  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 4
TTDSman18: 3
*Lazycus: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2009)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 15, 2009)

Correct 2 minutes after posting!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 4
*TTDSman18: 4*
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## B-Blue (Jan 15, 2009)

tsroweht = theworst ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 15, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> tsroweht = theworst ?



Lol oh yeah!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 15, 2009)

zoolander


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2009)

Correct 

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
Szyslak: 4
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander



You are stuck with A or 1 if we will be allowed to do that. Because numbers would be fun.

like One or 1


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (Jan 15, 2009)

It's One Hour Photo, but I really don't think we should do the number thing.  We'll run out of movies very quickly.

Anyway, it's up to the judge to decide.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2009)

it should have been discussed before hand I didnt know he would jump right into it but its fine if volpez is okay with it and I will sit out and give people movies to post if they cant come up with one if the number thing sticks. I have 1-20 already done.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 15, 2009)

It's 'Alphabetic Rotation', not Alphabetic/Numeric.  Post up an 'A' I say.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with you, Lazycus.  If we're going to alternate letters with numbers, it needs more discussion, some rules, and an approval by the judge.  I don't think TTDSman intended for his suggestion to be acted on so quickly.

laminaatplaat can come back and tell me I got it right, and I'll post an "A" movie, or he can just ignore the number thing, and post one that starts with "A".  Either way is fine with me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 15, 2009)

I say no to the numbers thing personally, I dont think it would work well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 15, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I agree with you, Lazycus.  If we're going to alternate letters with numbers, it needs more discussion, some rules, and an approval by the judge.  I don't think TTDSman intended for his suggestion to be acted on so quickly.
> 
> laminaatplaat can come back and tell me I got it right, and I'll post an "A" movie, or he can just ignore the number thing, and post one that starts with "A".  Either way is fine with me.



^
This is the most logical solution.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 7
*Szyslak: 5*
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*


*special circumstances




Szyslak, you have the floor. 



^^; Sorry I was gone so long.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 15, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> I think we will get to A again after the 26th movie is posted


I was wrong.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope the new image re-sizer works.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 16, 2009)

Amadeus?


----------



## Man18 (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.mondomostre.it/images/estateraf.../amadeus_06.jpg


Update your scores P1ngP0ng

PS that actor reminds me of Paul Simon.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 16, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Amadeus?


Absolutely.

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 8*
Szyslak: 5
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus


*special circumstances


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 16, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 16, 2009)

"Boogie Nights"


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 16, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
Szyslak: 5
TTDSman18: 4
*Lazycus: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights



*special circumstances


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheaper by the Dozen


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 16, 2009)

Correct once again Szyslak!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 8
*Szyslak: 6*
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen


*special circumstances


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay, a hint.  This is a very famous movie from the 70's.  One of the movies from that era in which the actor pictured above co-starred with one of the most famous actors ever.

Seriously, even if you recognize the above actor from his more famous role as an inept middle brother in movies that were all about family, you should be able to do a quick search that will lead you to a movie that starts with "D".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't recognize the actor at all! I'll take a useless blind stab at it though, Dracula AD?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 17, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

>



I know this movie but I can't remember the title exactly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it's called Before Afternoon??


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 17, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close, it starts with D by the way.

The clues Szyslak gave made me realise its Dog day afternoon.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 18, 2009)

B-Blue, it looks like you were on the right track.



			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The clues Szyslak gave made me realise its Dog day afternoon.


That's the one pingy!  I'm surprised that was so hard.  I think that was one of Pacino's best films.  And the picture is of John Cazale, who also played the role of Fredo in The Godfather I and II (not so much in III).

Interestingly, he was the one who got Pacino into acting.  Some say he "discovered" DeNiro and Meryl Streep as well.  

Dog Day Afternoon is a great movie about a botched bank robbery.  One of it's most famous scenes is when Pacino is out in the street starting a chant of "ATTICA, ATTICA...", essentially daring the police to take action with the public already outraged over the way the riots in Attica prison were handled.  Great movie, great acting.

Enough of my rambling...

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 9*
Szyslak: 6
TTDSman18: 4
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon


*special circumstances


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

I haven't watched DDA in a looooong time, I think I may have to rewatch it!  If I remember right it's about a robbery for cash for a sex change operation? And isn't it also based on a true story?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2009)

something tuberculosis


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> something tuberculosis



WTF?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 18, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I haven't watched DDA in a looooong time, I think I may have to rewatch it!  If I remember right it's about a robbery for cash for a sex change operation? And isn't it also based on a true story?Correct on both accounts TD.  You should definitely try to dig it up and re-watch some time.
> 
> QUOTE(TTDSman18 @ Jan 17 2009, 10:46 PM) something tuberculosis


lol, I c wut you did thar.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

If you guys want a clue let me know


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2009)

Edward Television?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Correct Ed TV (I hate you TTDSman)

Scores:

p1ngpong: 9
Szyslak: 6
R4ailman18: 5
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV



*special circumstances


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

How come you're posting again? Anyway, my guess is Fortress.  I recognize one of my favourite actors in the background ("Don't do that Otis, she's your sister") and I'm pretty sure that's the fuzzy hair of Christopher Lambert.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Correct Fortress it is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scores:

p1ngpong: 9
Szyslak: 6
R4ailman18: 5
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
TrolleyDave: 3
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress




*special circumstances



By the way I have officially banned TTDSman from the game for not taking it seriously!



Spoiler



Joke he asked me to post it as he was too drunk to do it himself!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting send me the answer. and im not drunk. Had to go make some fast cash. (old people that cant install a light fixture FTW)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Next up :


----------



## Man18 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good movies seen quite a few of em.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)

Not positive which Ginger Snaps that's from, so I'm going to guess it was the second: Ginger Snaps: Unleashed


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Not positive which Ginger Snaps that's from, so I'm going to guess it was the second: Ginger Snaps: Unleashed



You are correct good sir.  An excellent sequel.  I was expecting it to be pretty poor, although the third one lived up to those expectations!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 9
*Szyslak: 7*
R4ailman18: 5
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
TrolleyDave: 3
FAST6191: 1
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed




*special circumstances


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Jan 19, 2009)

"Hidalgo"


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Hidalgo"


Habsolutely right!

Sorry about the delay.  I'm home with two sick kids today and it's been hard to get to the computer.  Kids are so inconsiderate.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:

p1ngpong: 9
Szyslak: 7
R4ailman18: 5
*Lazycus: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
TrolleyDave: 3
FAST6191: 1
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo


*special circumstances


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 19, 2009)

Edited: Picture of director w/actress removed, picture of actress inserted.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 19, 2009)

Behind the scenes photos.... Interesting.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmm.  It certainly made it more challenging.  Let me change that photo.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 19, 2009)

Insomnia?


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 20, 2009)

Correct!

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 10*
Szyslak: 7
R4ailman18: 5
Lazycus: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
TrolleyDave: 3
FAST6191: 1
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia


*special circumstances


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont know but they all have dolls eyes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> I dont know but they all have dolls eyes.



Proper answer please, I know what your hinting at.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have no clue what the movie was.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2009)

A Jaws film, going with Jaws 2.

also Ginger Snaps 2: I saw the first as that upcoming horror movies site said it was not bad and got unbelievably bored. Is the second likely to do the same?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

Not Jaws 2


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope.



Edit
Did you even see the movies?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know the answer! God you love annoying me man!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

Jahovas Witnesses right?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 20, 2009)

T'was the original _Jaws_, as TTDSman is well aware.  

Quint wasn't really up for a guest appearance in _Jaws 2_.  Rumor has it, an altercation from the filming of the first movie was still eating at him.  

PS, like the new ava TTDSman.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 10
Szyslak: 8
TiTDSman18: 5
Lazycus: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
TrolleyDave: 3
FAST6191: 1
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws


*special circumstances


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^ Kung Fu Killers?



			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> A Jaws film, going with Jaws 2.
> 
> also Ginger Snaps 2: I saw the first as that upcoming horror movies site said it was not bad and got unbelievably bored. Is the second likely to do the same?



Not sure mate, it's a completely different type of movie.  It's more of a straight up horror than the original was.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2009)

No not Kung Fu Killers, sorry.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 20, 2009)

"Kill Bill Volume 2"


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

David Caradine PWNS.... and so does his nerdy little brother


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 21, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Kill Bill Volume 2"


Not quite.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 22, 2009)

New pic, same movie:


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm guessing no one is really playing anymore, because this really isn't that hard. 






And here's a hint:  It was directed by Quentin Fuckin Tarantino, and it has Uma Thurman in a yellow jumpsuit with a sword.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have no clue but calm the fuck down its just a game.


Everyone be on the lookout for someone that pissed in Szyslaks cheerios


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 22, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> I have no clue...Of course you do.
> 
> QUOTE(TTDSman18 @ Jan 22 2009, 10:18 AM) ...but calm the fuck down its just a game.
> 
> ...


lol, I wasn't intending to come off all pissy.  The "Quentin Fuckin Tarantino" thing was a joke referring to his liberal use of the term, not an expression of anger.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm serious about wondering if anyone's playing anymore.  Seems pretty dead.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Im still playing, and Im sure TTDSman will decide to start playing again when he decides to stop annoying us.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2009)

I was waiting for the guy who posted Kill Bill Vol 2 to come back and post Kill Bill Vol 1! lol


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Szyslak must be really pissed off, he is forging quotes in my name... if you look I did both of those posts at the exact same time and the second one isnt my complete post.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I was waiting for the guy who posted Kill Bill Vol 2 to come back and post Kill Bill Vol 1! lolMe too.  But I can't wait any longer.
> 
> Scores:
> 
> ...


Not pissed off, just practicing my evil sorcery again.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it me or does this make the PSP look like an etch a sketch


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2009)

Next up :


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Logans Run, love that film, and that chick is meow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: is it just me or does that pic look a bit photoshoped? Like its not from the film?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Logans Run, love that film, and that chick is meow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct! One of my favourite films as well.  I know what you mean mean about Jenny Agutter as well, we used to have women like her and now we have women like Keira Knightley  British movie starlets have gone waaay downhill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The pic could be photoshopped, I grabbed it from Google images, I do remember the scene though.

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 11*
Szyslak: 8
TiTDSman18: 5
Lazycus: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 1
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run

*special circumstances



[


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh well dosent make a difference really.

Next film!!!






edit: changed the pic because first one was a production picture not a screenshot


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2009)

The machinist?

@Szyslak I do not recall the scenes you posted (I am not sure you even saw Bill's/David Carradine's face in the first one).


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 22, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 11
Szyslak: 8
TiTDSman18: 5
Lazycus: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist


*special circumstances


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2009)

Apologies for the messed up aspect ration, media player classic does not seem to like it.

MD5 of IMDB url (http:// and all)
b366273f64b8f6b04b0d743e22a7fbce

Online hash making sites:
http://www.hashemall.com/
http://md5-hash-online.waraxe.us/

Here is the one I messed up, left just for fun.
I am not sure about this one but I will go with it.





MD5 of IMDB url (http:// and all)
b24167d01e0d98f3f145c20df3f3d61f

Online hash making sites:
http://www.hashemall.com/
http://md5-hash-online.waraxe.us/


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 23, 2009)

"Kill Bill - Volume 1"


'aspect ration' ?  Is that what he is eating?  I thought it was a rice ball.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Is the bottom one Toxic Avenger 4?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2009)

Im pretty sure I know what the top one is, and its got nothing to do with the other one, and you havent PM'd me the answers!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Is the bottom one Toxic Avenger 4?


That is Poultrygeist iirc


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

It was supposed to be aspect ratio (everything is far more narrow than it should be) but it seems I rushed a bit too much. None have got the first film yet.

TTDSman18 got the bonus question. It was Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead (I had it called Night of the Chicken Dead).
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0462485/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

I know I've seen the top one, I can even hear the voices.  I haven't got a clue what it's called though!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2009)

Top one is  Ninja Scroll dave.

What are you doing those for?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Ninja Scroll



Correct

Also I am not sure if "What are you doing those for? " was directed at me but if so it is a feature length film and considered a seminal work in the genre.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 11
Szyslak: 8
TiTDSman18: 5
Lazycus: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll

*special circumstances


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2009)

Ninja Scroll is a masterpiece.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh fuck. I didnt know it was your turn.








*Same image hosted somewhere else*


----------



## Man18 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

October Sky


----------



## Man18 (Jan 25, 2009)

Correct


Scores:

p1ngpong: 12.11111111
Szyslak: 8
TiTDSman18: 5
Lazycus: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned because he is 2 awesome to be on these forums.
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Tanas (Jan 26, 2009)

It's the classic... The Life of Brian.

He's not the Messiah, He's a Very Naughty Boy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It's the classic... The Life of Brian.
> 
> He's not the Messiah, He's a Very Naughty Boy.




A good guess, but I'm pretty certain it's not.
The current letter is P.


----------



## Tanas (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like Mel Gibson's hack job: _The Passion of the Christ_


----------



## Man18 (Jan 26, 2009)

Correct SZYSLAK


Scores:

p1ngpong: 12.11111111
Szyslak: 9
TiTDSman18: 5
Lazycus: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1-banned because he is 2 awesome to be on these forums.
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry about the image size / quality:


----------



## Man18 (Jan 26, 2009)

If I was fast enough to think of what movie that was I would guess but im dead tired right now.

I bet the director of that movie is awesome though. Female with a gun=instant win.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 26, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> If I was fast enough to think of what movie that was I would guess but im dead tired right now.


lol.  You're doing a nice job with your new anti-guess the movie game.  I particularly liked the "doll eyes" comment.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 26, 2009)

Gunslinger Girl Vol. 1- _Live Action Edition?_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2009)

Not *q*uite, Roo.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 27, 2009)

Bonus pic, same movie:


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 27, 2009)

Ugh, I'll put this entry out of it's misery:

"The Quick and the Dead"

One of the worst movies ever.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 27, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Ugh, I'll put this entry out of it's misery:
> 
> "The Quick and the Dead"
> 
> One of the worst movies ever.


lol, there's no rule we actually had to like the movie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Correct of course.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
Szyslak: 9
*Lazycus: 6*
TiTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Tanas (Jan 28, 2009)

The Royal Rumble 1985


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 28, 2009)

No, I don't think that's a movie, but you're getting warm.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 28, 2009)

Dis ist the ninteen and eighty-seven cinematic classich, "Da Running Man" stahring Ahnolt Shwarzenegger, based on da short storeh by Richarch Bachman, "eh keh eh" Steven King.

Dis message ist aproofed by da Governator.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 28, 2009)

You are correct!  That's Jesse 'The Body' Ventura in the pic as 'Captain Freedom'.  He also teamed up with Arnold in 'Predator'.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
Szyslak: 9
Lazycus: 6
TiTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 28, 2009)

*S*​


----------



## Man18 (Jan 28, 2009)

The Count of Monte Cristo?

Cuz the C letter has the S sound on occasion.

If thats not right here are my next 6 guesses if the top one is not right.

Sixty Six?
Wallace and Gromit?
Edward Scissor Hands?
Ed Wood?
Novocaine?
YES MAN? (those actors may be extras in it)


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweeney Todd


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 28, 2009)

Ab*s*olutely!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
*Szyslak: 10*
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it Batman forever?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 28, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Is it Batman forever?


You're _this_ close.


----------



## tomqman (Jan 28, 2009)

The adventures of lagman


----------



## Man18 (Jan 28, 2009)

tomqman said:
			
		

> The adventures of lagman


Oh thats not nice.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 29, 2009)

Bonus pic:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 29, 2009)

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Treasure of the Sierra Madre?


That's the one!  The first pic is from the famous "Badges" scene.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
Szyslak: 10
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 5
*TrolleyDave: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 30, 2009)

What's up TD?  Don't make Vulpes invoke your own hit 'n run rule against you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry about that!


----------



## imz (Jan 30, 2009)

Underworld


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 30, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> What's up TD?  Don't make Vulpes invoke your own hit 'n run rule against you.



Awwww, missed my chance.

imz, unofficially, I think you're correct, but it could possibly be the sequel. 
(Damn I love her in that outfit.)
So I'll go ahead and guess
Underworld: Evolution


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 30, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> UnderworldCorrect!
> 
> QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Jan 30 2009, 12:19 PM) Damn I love her in that outfit.


You are also very correct.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
Szyslak: 10
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
*imz : 1*



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld


----------



## imz (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

nvm, me being dumb as fuck forgot I took the last turn! D'oh!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2009)

This isnt on VHS or DVD yet. I dont think you are not allowed to post a movie still in theaters.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 1, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> This isnt on VHS or DVD yet. I dont think you are allowed to post a movie still in theaters.



You're correct about that. 

May we have another movie, imz?


*really wants to see this one, though*


----------



## imz (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 2, 2009)

guess withdrawn - too tired to stay up


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 3, 2009)

Van Helsing


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 3, 2009)

I second Van Helsing


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 3, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Van Helsing



Correct!

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
*Szyslak: 11*
Lazycus: 6
TTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
imz : 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry, working in the field this week:


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 4, 2009)

Water and Wine?


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 4, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Water and Wine?


Nope, sorry.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 5, 2009)

"The War of the Roses"


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 5, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "The War of the Roses"


*W*hy, of course it is.  Nice one. 

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
Szyslak: 11
*Lazycus: 7*
TTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
imz : 1



Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing
The War of the Roses


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 5, 2009)

It's gotta be X-men....I'll guess the first one.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 5, 2009)

*X*avier says you're close, but wrong.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 6, 2009)

BOIOIOIOIOIOING

PHOENIX


----------



## imz (Feb 6, 2009)

X-men 3: The last stand


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 6, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> X-men 3: The last stand


X-actly right.

Scores:

p1ngpong: 12
Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 7
TTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
*imz : 2*
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1




Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing
The War of the Roses
X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## imz (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 6, 2009)

You’ve Got Mail?


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 6, 2009)

You've got the right answer! 

Scores:

*p1ngpong: 13*
Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 7
TTDSman18: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
imz : 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1




Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing
The War of the Roses
X-Men: The Last Stand
You've Got Mail


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Man18 (Feb 7, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

>


If I recall that guy isnt even really blind in that movie

*Posts merged*

Zatôichi


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought he was blind? I'll have to rewatch it now.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Posts merged*

I havent seen Z in years.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 7, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 13
Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 7
*TTDSmanI8: 6*
TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
imz : 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1




Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing
The War of the Roses
X-Men: The Last Stand
You've Got Mail
Zatôichi





*Posts merged*



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I thought he was blind? I'll have to rewatch it now.



In the end he opens his eyes and they are all fucked up, I dont know if that means he can see though.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Its the same dumb ass joke that I have made by hinting like a mofo as to what it is but Not really giving away the answer.


and im going to keep drinking so I will see everybody tomorrow.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 7, 2009)

"The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension"


----------



## Man18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 13
Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
TTDSmanI8: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
imz : 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1




Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing
The War of the Roses
X-Men: The Last Stand
You've Got Mail
Zatôichi
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 7, 2009)

Last day!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 7, 2009)

That's Blazing Saddles! One of the greatest comedies ever.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

p1ngpong: 13
Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
TTDSmanI8: 6
TrolleyDave: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
imz : 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1




Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing
The War of the Roses
X-Men: The Last Stand
You've Got Mail
Zatôichi
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension
Blazing Saddles


trollydave loves futnari


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 7, 2009)

What the fuck is futnari?

Next up :


----------



## Man18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lando Calrizian?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

Blazing Saddles?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 8, 2009)

High Anxiety?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 8, 2009)

Ripley's Believe It or Not!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2009)

This round is now over.

Final Scores:

*p1ngpong: 13*
Szyslak: 11
Lazycus: 8
TTDSmanI8: 6
TrolleyDave: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
FAST6191: 2
imz : 2
B-Blue: 1
tsroweht: 1
laminaatplaat: 1




Spoiler: Movies Posted This Round




Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Bringing out the Dead
Chronicles of Riddick
The Deer Hunter
Entrapment
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Girl Next Door
Hotel Rwanda
Ishtar
The Jerk
K-Pax
Lost In Translation
The Man with Two Brains
Narc
The Osterman Weekend
Psycho (1998)
Quills
Reign of fire
Say Anything...
The Thin Red Line
Underdog
V for Vendetta
What dreams may come
Xanadu
Young Frankenstein
Zoolander
One Hour Photo*
Amadeus
Boogie Nights
Cheaper by the Dozen
Dog Day Afternoon
Ed TV
Fortress
Ginger Snaps Unleashed
Hidalgo
Insomnia
Jaws
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Logans Run
The Machinist
Ninja Scroll
October Sky
Passion of the Christ 
The Quick and the Dead
The Running Man
Sweeney Todd
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Underworld
Van Helsing
The War of the Roses
X-Men: The Last Stand
You've Got Mail
Zatôichi
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension
Blazing Saddles





(Had to deal with some problems IRL. My apologies for not closing this out sooner.)

Discussion regarding the next round will take place
in This thread.

Thank you to all the participants, and congratulations to p1ngpong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice one p1ngy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh wow I didnt realise it ended today, good game everyone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(apart from TTDSman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Man18 (Feb 9, 2009)

thats how I roll. and go HERE to start suggesting new topics!!!
------------------------------^---------|
No I dont mean you have to click THERE i mean click the bottom for the link.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=986...;start=15"" target="_blank">
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=986...15&start=15


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats pingy!  Well done.


----------

